# How many cats?



## stephy (Aug 17, 2011)

How many cats do you have?

I have 5... 4 of them came as strays. 1 out of the 4 was dumped off at my boyfriends fishing trip, 16 hours away from my house. Shes only 4 months.
Nu Nu- eh 10?
Lexy-3 yrs
Screamer- 10?
Moo-1.5
Violet-4 months


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have 1. Her name is Shadow & she is 1 1/2. We just love her to pieces.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Two: Penny, white w/ black, 11 yo and Nala, black w/ white 9 yo.
My rainbow bridge buddy in my avatar photo is Simon, who died in 2009.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

2

Phoenix - 1 year old male

Luna - 7 month old female.

I DO NOT want any more than 2! lol


----------



## stephy (Aug 17, 2011)

Auroraei said:


> 2
> 
> Phoenix - 1 year old male
> 
> ...


 
that's what I said...lol


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What Stephy Said!!! You can see how well that worked for me!! (7Cats2dogs)


----------



## sarah_anne (Sep 17, 2013)

I have two cats, Molly (11) and Lucy (13).
Used to have a third cat, Joey-my first cat-but she died in 2008 at the age of 16.
At one point I had four because we had Molly's littermate as well, but we had to rehome one of the four because of housing regulations.

I am fostering three kittens (5 weeks)-Belle (named for the cat I had to give away), Cleopatra, and Daisy. Daisy has a home that she is going to, but we are looking for homes for the other two when they are old enough.

Personally, I think two or three cats is enough. Four was just too many for me. Maybe if I had a bigger house.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Galileo - 14 (we think)
Dante - 10
Cosette - 5
Autumn - 3
Ramona - 1


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

I currently have four - Miss Effie (3) Mme Coco (3) Mr Tyrion (1) Wee Lisbeth (1) and Basil (16), Horse (12?) & Toby (8?) are playing at the Rainbow Bridge. I didn't want more than two either ...ummmm.... yeah. HEH!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Three: B.B. (14 yrs), Belle & Sadie (15 mo).


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

5 indoor cats....

Missy - 18 +/- (avatar)
Zipper - 15 +
Maddie - 9 +/-
Jack - 4 +
Lacey - 3+


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

stephy said:


> that's what I said...lol


Lmao! No for real though. I only got Luna to be a playmate for Phoenix  It could be the cutest cat in the world and I'd still turn him down.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

For now 2 indoor cats and 1 "tux" feral that is fed once or twice a day. Our indoor cats are jealous of him especially because of his Friskies! 

I grew up with a bunch of cats at one point up to 16. My mom is a cat lady.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Two.

Blacky - best guess at 15+, I would place her closer to 20.
Jasper - one vet said 6 or 7, another said 9. He acts like he's 2. Currently meowing up a storm by himself downstairs.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Just two at the moment. Jem and Scout (both just turned 10). I'm not sure if they're litter mates or not (adopted them as an "adult pair"), but they resemble each other a bit, and are very close. The most I've ever at one time was my 2 boys, 2 six month old fosters, and 6 5 week old fosters, so 10 total. I can't imagine having any more than that (maybe if there was a higher ratio of adults to kittens? - 8 kittens are a LOT of work).


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

4 cats plus fosters. 2 brothers at about 1.5 years, one 6-7 year old lady and her granddaughter who is 2-3.

Currently just one foster kitty, a chunky lady who is about 5-6 yrs.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

1, Jacob 2 years old. I'd probably like 2 when I have my own place but I'm content with the one while living with my parents


----------



## anne j (Sep 22, 2013)

•Bailey: rescued him the day he was born; turned 10 in May.
•Sasha: rescued at 5 weeks old; 9yrs. this month.
•Charlie: stray that wandered up back in October 2011. We think he was about 7-9 months old then.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Cabbit, 8 years old
Nyska, 3 years old
Winston, 2 years old,
Franky, I really don't know but my thought is that he is older, maybe 6 or 7. He came to me as a stray.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I have three....

Muffin, 7
Zoey, 3
Cheddar Biscuit, 1

I also have two fosters right now.


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

We have two cats right now if it were up to me I would add another one just because I love them so much but the hubby has put his foot down with a no more animals rule because we have an already jammed pack house. In our house we have three kids two cats and two German shepherds and two turtles ..

Patches & Zorro are brother and sister and they are 3 yrs old ...


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I have three, all boys. (I didn't plan to adopt only males, it just worked out that way.) I have no immediate plans to add any more to the family, although never say never.

Zephyr was the first cat who was just my own rather than a childhood family pet. He's seven years old now. I adopted him from the SPCA in the city where I lived at the time; he came home as a kitten, at 6.5 weeks.

Maisie came next. He was a stray who was found by a co-worker who couldn't keep him permanently. He was two years old when he came to live with me, and is eight now.

The most recent addition to the family is Bentley. I adopted him from the county SPCA - I volunteer there, and he and I had formed a bond. He came home at the end of August, so he's only been here a few weeks. He's two years old.


----------



## Dr. Penguin (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, technically I only have the one. But I often feed many of the strays and ferals that mill around. If I had the money and time there's one gray cat around here who I'd love to turn into an indoor cat. The only other issue (other than time and money) is that I'm not sure if someone owns that cat; here, most people keep indoor/outdoor cats. I'm definitely the exception.


----------

